# كم يبلغ راتب حملة pmp



## مازن ك (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي واخواني الآعضاء يا ريت تفيدونا بهالمعلومة بالنسبة لدول الخليخ و الأمارات 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
لا تستطيع ان تسأل السؤال بهذه الطريقة لانك هكذا كمن يسأل عن ثمن جرام ذهب
بالرغم من تحديد سعر الذهب الا ان هناك معطيات لابد من ان تعطيها مثلا ما هو عيار الذهب وما هو صناعته وما هي كمية المصنعية المحملة على كل جرام..........الخ
وبالمثل فنحن في دول الخليج هناك تفاوت رهيب في الرواتب لعدة اسباب ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-
1- الفرصة ( معظم الوظائف فرص وليست كفاءات).
2- الشركة التي تعمل لديها ومدى احساسها بقيمة الموضوع
3- امكانيات هذا الفرد هل حاصل على الشهادة فقط (نظريا) ام لديه ما يعطيه للشركة لتطويرها فعليا
4- عدد سنوات خبرة هذا المهندس
5- للاسف جنسية هذا المهندس
6-
7-
8-
هناك عوامل كثيرة وفي البداية والنهاية ارزاق (وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون)


----------



## The Expert (21 يونيو 2007)

الراتب يعتمد على سنوات الخبرة العمليه التى لديك بالإضافة لقدرتك على تطبيق ما تعلمته. هناك افتراض لدى الشركات بان معظم المهندسين بخبرة اكثر من 15 سنه يفترض لديهم المام بإدارة المشاريع ما عدا الشركات الكبيرة التى تفضل ان يكون لديها قسم للتخطيط والجدولة للمشاريع . لكن لوكانت لديك خبرة عمليه وقدرة على تطبيق البرنامج فيجب ان لايقل راتبك عن ثلاثة الاف دولار كراتب اساس.


----------



## bolbol (27 يونيو 2007)

إضرب × 5 طبقاً لريتا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 يونيو 2007)

اعتقد ان الشهاده مهمه في عملية التفاضل بين المتقدمين على وظيفه .. اما مسألة الراتب فهناك شخص اعرفه شخصيا حصل على الشهاده ولم يزد في راتبه الا الشيء القليل وكان نتاج سنوات عمله مع الشركة وليس بسبب الشهاده ذاتها.
اما ريتا فأعتفد انها تبالغ جدا .. الشهاده ما هي الا مؤشر لحسن استيعاب الشخص لمهام مدير المشاريع واستيعابه لعملية ادارة المشاريع. الشهاده + الخبرة + الشخصية = راتب جيد يتحكم في تحديده الشخص نفسه "بشكل نسبي" اكثر من صاحب الشركة


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 يونيو 2007)

سؤال ما هي ريتا؟


----------



## bolbol (29 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز في الواقع تقدير الشركة التي تعمل بها للشهادة أمر مشكوك فيه حيث لا يعلم ما هي قيمة الشهادة إلا الشركات المحترمة فقط فأحد أصدقائي ممن حصلوا على الشهادة أثناء عمله في الشركة معي ولا داعي لذكر أسماء ( من أكبر شركات المقاولات في مصر ) كانت الزيادة التي حصل عليها 50 جنيهاً فقط أما ما أتكلم عليه فهو الشركات التي تطلب مهندسين بالأخص ممن حصلوا على هذه الشهادة 
وهو ما سيحدث بالفعل نتيجة قيام مهد ال pmi بنشر أسامي الناس الحاصلين على الشهادة و عناوينهم وبالتالي ستجد عروض عمل تصلك من شركات لم تقدم فيها أساساً 
وهذه هي الشركات التي وقتها لو قارنت بين مرتبك ( لو إشتغلت هناك ) وبين مرتب زملاءك في العمل بها ( مثل سنك ) لوجدت الفرق الشاسع
أما لو قدمت في شركة عادية فسيعتبروا الشهادة كأنها دورة حصلت عليها زي دورات اللغة


----------



## CVLMASTER (9 أكتوبر 2007)

Most Of Contracting Companies, Know Nothing About Pmp
So, Don't Think About Increase In Salary, Specially When You Are Talking With People With Poor Minds


----------



## احمد العماني (9 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا يعتمد على المؤسسه التي تعمل بها اذا كانت تعتمد هذه الشهادة كإضافة الى الخبره أم تعتبرها مجرد دورة عادية


----------



## شباطات (18 أكتوبر 2007)

تحية طيبة للجميع
إخواني لا تصعبوا الموضوع على أخونا الكريم، الموضوع مش معقد .

مدير المشروع العادي بخبرة من 10 إلى 15 سنة ممكن يحصل في الإمارات من 15000 الى 23000 درهم أما من يحمل Pmp فيتراوح راتبه من 25000 الى 35000 وتتراوح النسبة من شركة الى شركة.

تكمن أهمية الشهادة لأصحاب الخبرة القليلة في الحصول على اعتمادية ومصداقية اكبر، حيث تعتبر هذه الشهادة بمثابة جواز سفر للدخول للشركات العالمية و خصوصا في مجال شركات ادارة المشاريع.

نصيحة لجميع الإخوان من يريد تسريع سلمه الوظيفي، الدراسات الأكاديمية هي الأساس، وهذه الشهادة لا تقل أهمية عن ذلك، حيث تجد الكثير ممن يحملون شهادة الماجستير يسارعون للحصول عليها.

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

م.جهاد محمود الشباطات


----------



## mr_11y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء, هل دوره الـــ php فقط للمهندسين؟؟؟ ام انها مفيده لحمله شهادة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (6 أكتوبر 2009)

bolbol قال:


> إضرب × 5 طبقاً لريتا


لا وانت الصادق اضرب فى 55
يا عم ريتا بتسوق شغلها
بس لو انت شغال فى شركة فيها نظام لادارة المشاريع هتفرق معاك الشهادة اما لو انت شغال فى شركة لا تعرف عن ادارة المشاريع الا الورق الملون بتاع البريمافيرا يبقى تطلب من ربنا الستر
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## حسام بركة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ / عبد القادر حجاج
السلام عليكم ور حمة الله
كلامك صحيح 100% وهذا الواقع الحالى معى شخصيآ pmp & avs وحاليا فى أكبر المشاريع الموجودة فى مصر وللأسف لايوجد أى تطبيق سواء لإدارة المشروعات أو الهندسة القيمية .


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتقادي الشخصي ان الحصول علي الشهادة يزيد من قيمة خبرتك و سرعة ترقيك في السلم الوظيفي


----------



## تقى الله (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يفتح عليكم جميعا*

الكلام رائع والحوار فادنى كتييييييير جداااااااااااا
رغم انى سالت السؤال ده قبل كده والناس لم تتجاوب معى مثل هذه المشاركه

عموما شكرا ع تبادل المعلومات القيمه


----------



## صابر دياب (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم أؤيد ما قاله معظم الأخوة أن هذه الشهادة هي داعم قوي للسيرة الذاتية وهي أساس للمفاضلة حين تساوي الخبرات


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

Some international companies ask for pmp when they look for employees
Regards


----------



## essa2000eg (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل الكرام 
كم هو حوار بناء وممتع انا متاكد انه خلال فترة زمنية قليلة سيزيد الوعى حيث سيزيد اعاد الدارسين للشهادات الدولية وها هو ارى مهندسين متميزين يحصولون يوميا على اعلى الشهادات فبالتوفيق وللامام

لى ملحوظة هامة جدا من وجهة نظرى انه اى مهندس فى اى تخصص عنده طموح ان يكون مدير مشروع سواء انشاء او تصميم واو شبكات وحاسب الى فلابد له من تطوير نفسه جيدا حيث ان هذا المنصب ليس للوجاهة والفخر بل هو مسئوليه خطيرة تلقى على عاتقك ، فبغض النظر عن قيمة الشهاده المالية المباشرة وانعكاسها على الراتب فان دراساتها ستفتح لك افاق التفكير والابداع وتجعلك تعمل بنظام ومنهجية وتزيد من فرص نجاح المشاريع التى سوف تقودها فى المستقبل


----------



## بودى59 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الشهادة لها تقدير فى الامارات - قطر - البحرين - الاردن - السعودية - جنوب أفريقيا - بوركينا فاسو - 00000 مصر على الترتيب


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حسب معلوماتى المهندس الخبرة من 10-15 سنة الحاصل على pmp مرتبة يتراوح من 30 الى 35 الف درهم وممكن اكثر من ذلك لو مع شركات بريطانية او امريكية او استرالية و كلام المهندس ابو سعاد مضبوط وصحيح
وتوجد عوامل اخرى فى الامارات تتدخل فى المرتب غير الخبرة -(الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب)


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الرقم عالى بس حامل الـ pmp يستحقه عن جداره


----------



## محمد ماضى مرعى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

[أخي الكريم أؤيد ما قاله معظم الأخوة أن هذه الشهادة هي داعم قوي للسيرة الذاتية وهي أساس للمفاضلة حين تساوي الخبرات]الاخوة الافاضل الكرام 
كم هو حوار بناء وممتع انا متاكد انه خلال فترة زمنية قليلة سيزيد الوعى حيث سيزيد اعاد الدارسين للشهادات الدولية والان:63: ارى مهندسين متميزين يحصولون يوميا على اعلى الشهادات فبالتوفيق وللامام

لى ملحوظة هامة جدا من وجهة نظرى انه اى مهندس فى اى تخصص عنده طموح ان يكون مدير مشروع سواء انشاء او تصميم واو شبكات وحاسب الى فلابد له من تطوير نفسه جيدا حيث ان هذا المنصب ليس للوجاهة والفخر بل هو مسئوليه خطيرة تلقى على عاتقك ، فبغض النظر عن قيمة الشهاده المالية المباشرة وانعكاسها على الراتب فان دراساتها ستفتح لك افاق التفكير والابداع وتجعلك تعمل بنظام ومنهجية وتزيد من فرص نجاح المشاريع التى سوف تقودها فى المستقبل


----------



## تقى الله (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بودى59 قال:


> الشهادة لها تقدير فى الامارات - قطر - البحرين - الاردن - السعودية - جنوب أفريقيا - بوركينا فاسو - 00000 مصر على الترتيب




:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
حلوه بوركينا فاسو دى


----------



## adel_13a (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من يملك المعرفه اين ممكن ان احصل على مجموعة كتب تساعدني على فهم هذه الدوره [email protected]


----------



## sang (1 أبريل 2012)

انا مع الرأي الذي يقول أن شركات المقاولات لا تعرف شئ عن هذه الشهادة و ليس الكل طبعا و لكن الغالبية .. المشكلة في فهم طبيعة مجال إدارة المشاريع لان الناس فاهمة إن إدارة المشروع عبارة عن الجري خلف العمال لإنجاز العمل و إرضاء صاحب الشركة بأي شكل ، هو ده المفهوم السائد لمدير المشروع ، على الرغم من أن الصورة مظلمة بس ده دورنا كمديرين مشاريع محترفيين اننا نغير المفهوم ده و نحاول نطور مفهوم إدارة المشاريع في وطننا العربي .. أدعو لي أمتحاني كمان كام يوم على فكرة


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أبريل 2012)

وفق الله الجميع


----------

